

Apparix: directory bookmarks for your shell - gnosis
http://www.micans.org/apparix/man/apparix.html

======
gnosis
Also see:

* the "cdargs" utility, which lets you manipulate a menu of directory bookmarks in your shell:

<http://github.com/cbxbiker61/cdargs>

* "goto", which searches the "locate" database for directories to cd to:

<http://sitaramc.googlepages.com/goto-considered-useful.html>

* "autojump", which learns which are your most frequently used directories

<http://github.com/joelthelion/autojump/wiki>

